# Can MOD create separate subforums for GSM and CDMA EVO 3D?



## tomanlam

of coz it would hv been better to hv a single rom for 2 different devices

but it could hv been better if we hv 2 forums:smile3:

what do u guys think?


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Send a PM to a mod with the suggestion. In that same PM please ask them to delete this thread.


----------



## poontab

If the need for a split arises I'm sure it will be addressed. 
Moved to general. Development is for releases.


----------



## tomanlam

are u sure there's no such a need for now? Almost all of the roms in the forum are for CDMA EVO 3D only, flashing them on GSM EVO 3D will inevitably cause bootloops...


----------



## faithcry

+1, it is slightly confusing. only know which rom is for gsm because its the same on xda


----------



## chewy

I think this feature would be usefull
thanks


----------

